# Struts2 Combobox ohne Eingabefeld



## delphiking1980 (21. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende das Framework Struts2 und um die Eingabefelder bei den Comboboxen zu entfernen verwende ich JQuery remove() nun meine Frage : Geht das auch "einfacher" also in der aPI habe ich nix gefunden.


Danke für jede Antwort.

SD


----------



## gman (21. Nov 2010)

> um die Eingabefelder bei den Comboboxen zu entfernen



???? Häh? Wie darf man sich das vorstellen? [c]<s:select></s:select>[/c] mach doch nur einfache Drop-Down-Felder,
wo sind denn da Eingabefelder?


----------



## delphiking1980 (22. Nov 2010)

Nagut ich verwende <s:combobox/> da habe ich welche aber wenn das mit <s:select/> auch geht.


----------

